# December buck



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 2, 2016)

Shot this buck on 12/29 with my TC Encore 30-30. The gun has a 15" barrel and a Bushnell 2x6 scope on it. I shot the buck while it was laying in it's bed. It was an awesome hunt.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations, good looking buck!


----------



## wolf3006 (Jan 3, 2016)

Congratulations,  How long was your shot?


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 4, 2016)

About 45 yards


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 5, 2016)

NICE JOB! Pretty deer too!


----------

